# Jumping out of gear



## Freebird01 (May 3, 2010)

I managed to pick up another 8n and looks like i will be doing a clutch on it in the near future. 

SO since it will be down for that I thought maybe I would look into another issue. Ive notices that it tends to jump out of 2nd gear on occasion depending on how hard its working. This tractor sees NO field work. I use it with a loader strictly for moving snow and moving my various projects around my yard...

any thoughts?


----------

